# Portable Haier air conditioner isn't cooling



## Deck

Slowly over the last three years (when I bought it, new) the Haier portable air conditioner we have (CPR09XC7 9000BTU) has decreased in its ability to cool a small room. I'd say we lost about 5 degrees a year for the last 3 years. Right now it's only 5 degrees below the temperature outside the room (85). The fan is working and is blowing hot air out the hose but the room doesn't get cool.

My options are somewhat limited right now, and I wonder what you guys suggest. I read on various websites that sometimes these air conditioners need a recharge, but I also read on other websites that the system is a closed system and therefore shouldn't need a recharge unless it's leaking.

So far I've opened the unit and cleaned the dust off the metal fins over the coils but it didn't seem to help. Also I routinely drain the unit and did that as well. While I had it open I felt the compressor and it was hot.

My apologies if this is not the right forum. I looked and HVAC seemed closest. 

Also I'm looking to buy a multimeter to test the capacitors. I figure it's a long shot. I have a related question because I don't know of a local place that carries a multimeter with MFD testing.

Westchester, NY: Where Can I Locally Buy A Multimeter With MFD Testing Support?

Thanks


----------



## Red Squirrel

Have you checked the filters on it? Sometimes it's the simple things that get you. Could be there's just not enough air passing through the coils. Though a leak is also a possible cause.

Also these are very inefficient by default as they use indoor air to cool the compressor which is then exhausted outside. This causes hot outside air to come replace it. Try to locate the condenser intake and reroute it outside. Some modding may be required but depending on the way it's designed you may be able to just make a "air box" that covers that section and add a pipe that goes outside. Keep it far enough from the exhaust. 

Here's how my setup looks, to give you an idea 

Though if it was better before, I would get it back to what it was before doing any changes.


----------



## Deck

Red Squirrel said:


> Here's how my setup looks, to give you an idea
> 
> Though if it was better before, I would get it back to what it was before doing any changes.


Hi, that's a neat setup! Yes, I am going to try to get it back to what it was before or get a new one. Thanks for your reply.

Does anyone here know what are the most common problems with these portable air conditioning units?


----------



## Air-N-Water_EA

I know this is a bit of a resurrection but I actually found an article mentioning the efficiency loss in air conditioners over time. It turns out that up to 18% efficiency loss can be expected in the first five years.

In your case it seems a bit more extreme since the unit is barely able to cool after after three years.

I can tell you that the portable air conditioning units we sell (which once included the model you have) are not designed to be recharged. Some posts here suggest adding a service port on the original charging tube.

I would highly suggest against that as it can be dangerous and will likely cause more issues with the unit. On top of that purchasing the refrigerant that a portable AC uses is not as simple as running to an auto parts store and buying a can because most portable AC's use R410A. Tracking down a place that sells it can be difficult and it's not that cheap.

I'd guess that by the time you fit an adapter, buy the refrigerant, and buy the equipment to fill it you could be well on your way to buying a new unit.

That's all if the refrigerant pressure is the problem at all. *the most common component to fail* on the AC's that get returned to us is the *compressor*. I'd expect better than 3 years of life out of one but you just never know.

If you are looking for a replacement this year as it starts to heat up you might look through consumer search, they tend to be fairly objective as they simply aggregate consumer opinions.


----------



## Lbrenn

I have similar issue with a Garrison portable. The vent pipe (flexible foil) used to get so hot I could hardly touch it. Lately, it's just warm. Is that any kind of clue?


----------



## user_12345a

^it's not rejecting as much heat as it used to be.

make sure the evap coil that gets cold is clean, check your filter.

could be low on gas or another problem.


----------



## supers05

Indeed, clean both coils if possible. If it's still not working well enough, dispose of it and buy another. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deck

Wow this thread is from a long time ago, I had forgot about it. I ended up buying a new portable AC back then because it was the compressor.

Indeed, check your filters first. Our current portable air is a Whynter single hose unit with two filters, both on the back. Every year they are covered with a layer of dust. I blow them out with compressed air at the beginning of the season. I could probably run them underwater instead. And yes, the hose is hot whereas the old AC I recall wasn't very hot before it died.

I've discovered that I don't really like portable air conditioners, they're a last resort in my opinion because they're louder and don't cool as well as in-wall units. They sell dual hose units that are supposed to be better, they get cooler and don't create a vacuum in the room sucking in warm air. Also check out that pic Red Squirrel posted in one of the first replies where he made his own second hose to get it cooler.


----------



## Deck

Also one more thing, some compressors have run and/or start capacitors that can go bad. Those are like $20 or so. That's another thing I'd check. I did a google search just now and found some results for Garrison Motor Run Capacitor, but it doesn't say what exactly it's for.

And yet another thing I just thought of, the coils could be frozen due to the clogged filters or other reasons so I would give them a chance to melt if you think they're frozen.


----------



## supers05

@Deck we get a few dead posts that resurrect and walk every now and then. Lol. 

I'll applaud if you can put one of those back together without glue. They are too easy to break when taking them apart.

Cheers!


----------

